# Second Sub Help



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I was looking for a cheap budget sup to go along with my polk audio speakers (monitor 60 floor standing) and ended up buying the BIC F-12. It has done me very well and for the money I am still very pleased. I planned on buying two of these subs but something came up and I need the money to go else where. I now have the money to purchase the second sub I was planning to get. My question is would it be better to buy the same sub as I currently own or would a different sub such as the BIC V-1220 be a better choice just because of the different woofer position. It is basically the same sub but it down fires rather then my current front firing F-12. I obviously am not well educated so a little input would be appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Generally speaking, if you're using an auto EQ like Audyssey, you're going to want identical/identically performing subs. This ensures that audyssey won't boost frequencies that can be handled by one sub, but over drive the other. Of course, if your second sub goes lower, louder, cleaner than your first, the limiting factor won't be the sub you're buying, but the sub you already own.

I'm not familiar with the Bics except that the brand was well loved around the internet many years ago for it's bang/buck ratio. I'm not sure if their designs have held up among new offerings from other manufacturers.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The BIC F12 was well received at a recent GTG I attended, although I missed listening to it.

There were some big players at this gathering, so that speaks well for the BIC!


----------

